# Medical Care



## trev1947 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi to all on this forum.
I retire in two years and for the last 15 years have regularly holidayed on Cyprus.
Many years ago my wife and I knew we would be retiring to Cyprus. My question is concerning Health Care.
I have a heart problem which is controlled by medication. What is the cost of health care and can I expect to obtain my medication from the local chemists?
What is the ease in finding a GP and would I be expected to pay for my consultations?
As you can imagine this is a major concern anything else pales into insignificance. I also understand that things could change before we make our move to Cyprus.

Please help!!!

Trev J


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

trev1947 said:


> Hi to all on this forum.
> I retire in two years and for the last 15 years have regularly holidayed on Cyprus.
> Many years ago my wife and I knew we would be retiring to Cyprus. My question is concerning Health Care.
> I have a heart problem which is controlled by medication. What is the cost of health care and can I expect to obtain my medication from the local chemists?
> ...


If you are retired you are entitled to free health care in the government run hospitals.
You can use the GPS in the hospital and you would only pay 2 euros for a consultation.
As for medication I think (though not sure) you would also get that through the hospital.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

For the medication it depends what it is as to whether you would get it free from the hospital or you would have to pay at a chemist. Our experience with my father in law is that they give the cheap ones but not the expensive ones. No Plavix for instance - you have to buy that. They told me they only give that for 6 months after heart surgery and then stop.


----------



## thed (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,im with thalassaemia major, ill need to take pills every day and a blood transfusion every 25-30 days.Ihave European Health Card for first time, until i start job there.
Can someone give me general information abot treatment in Cyprus/Larnaca/?
Thanks.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

thed said:


> Hi,im with thalassaemia major, ill need to take pills every day and a blood transfusion every 25-30 days.Ihave European Health Card for first time, until i start job there.
> Can someone give me general information abot treatment in Cyprus/Larnaca/?
> Thanks.


I don't know what happens about medical care in Bulgaria. The European Health Insurance card is not valid once you move permanently to Cyprus so you will need some alternative kind of health cover. With Thalassaemia it will be difficult to get private health insurance, if not impossible.

Do you have a national health service in Bulgaria or do you have to have health insurance?


----------



## thed (Jan 1, 2010)

BabsM said:


> I don't know what happens about medical care in Bulgaria. The European Health Insurance card is not valid once you move permanently to Cyprus so you will need some alternative kind of health cover. With Thalassaemia it will be difficult to get private health insurance, if not impossible.
> 
> Do you have a national health service in Bulgaria or do you have to have health insurance?


Thank u. Once i get job ill have insurance, right?
so ill not need the eu health card than , i was using the card in Greece, there was no problem.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Cyprus ministry of Health have a website which gives full details of who is entitled treatment.

Ministry of Health of the Republic of Cyprus - Information Material - Health Care Entitlement In Cyprus

Non Eu members do not have quite the same entitlement as EU members so it is wise for non Eu members to check just what they are entitled too before moving here if they have an ongoing health problem. 

Veronica


----------

